# string prüfen ob z.b. http:// enthalten ist



## RioT (2. Mai 2003)

hi!
ich hab im moment folgendes problem bei meinem guestbook:
ich will überprüfen ob das feld wo man die URL einträgt ein
http:// enthält.
wenn ja, dann soll das http:// entfernt werden.

ich hab schon mit folgendem probiert:

```
$preg = "http://";
if (preg_match("/$preg/",$homepage))
{
    echo "$homepage enthält das http";
}
```
funzt aber net.. es wird trotzdem in die DB eingetragen.

ich hoff mal mir kann jemand helfen...

mfg RioT


----------



## SepteraCore (2. Mai 2003)

probier's mal so:

```
$preg = "http://";
if (preg_match("|$preg|",$homepage))
{
    echo "$homepage enthält das http";
}
```

aber so finde ich es übersichtlicher:

```
$preg = "|http://|";
if (preg_match($preg,$homepage))
{
    echo "$homepage enthält das http";
}
```


----------



## Chino (2. Mai 2003)

```
<?
$homepage = "http://www.domain.tld";

if (eregi("^http://",$homepage)) {
	echo "homepage enth&auml;lt das http";

} else {
	echo "homepage fehlt das http";
}
?>
```


----------



## RioT (2. Mai 2003)

funzt leider nicht.

```
Parse error: parse error in gb_insert.php on line 73
```

und line 73 ist das:

```
$preg_=_"http://";
```

was kann des sein??
trotzdem danke


----------

